# Tank stones are turning brown



## koodava (Mar 10, 2009)

Not even after 2 weeks of cleaning my tank. My stones turn brown. Even my fake plants. Any ideas on why this happening and what can I do about it?


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

It is most likely a type of algae, what are you water parameters, and is your tank close to a window or a high source of light on a regular basis?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Brown algae can sometimes be associated with high Nitrates. 
Try doing more frequent water changes, being careful not to remove any biological.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

its something to do with the water had this issue some time ago. couldnt do much just cleaned the tank out, LFS guys asked me to sit the water for 2 week with a filter before running it into the tank. worked for me.

hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## koodava (Mar 10, 2009)

yes it is in sunlight. Mostly afternoon sunlight.


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

koodava said:


> yes it is in sunlight. Mostly afternoon sunlight.


That could be a pretty big contributor, and as Sue said, high Nitrates usually result in brown Algae growth. That's why I wanted to know what your tank parameters were. Do you do weekly water changes?


----------



## koodava (Mar 10, 2009)

I try to change my water every 3 weeks


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

What kind of fishload is in the tank, how big is it? That might be your answer.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

you should do wc's every week if possible, but what works for some might now work for others, just my opinion


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

i read that this is caused by an algea called Diatoms....its basically caused by the silicates/silica they deposit on stones....nothing to worry....as Cacatuoides said, weekly water changes and good water quality should cure it in a while...like a month or so.....

hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

In a sunny location, a tank with no fish whatsoever will eventually develop some algae.


----------

